# Ich causing cloudy water, or plants melting?



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

OK, my 20 gallon is cycled now. Ammonia 0, nitrites 0, nitrates hover at about 5.0ppm, but that's the amount of nitrates in my tap water also. These are the readings I've had for over a week so I'm assuming its cycled.

Anyway, close to two weeks ago I got some Otos. I noticed a couple of them had white spots like grains of salt after I got them home. Great--ich. Just what I needed. Two died because I didn't isolate them correctly (water temp was changed too quickly) so I left the remaining two in the tank and just raised the temp on the tank to between 84-86 (it fluctuates a bit from day to night). Tomorrow will be the 10th day of the elevated temp. I've done pwc's about every 5 days and vaccumed the gravel at the same time. No more white spots, and all looked good until today when I noticed the water is a bit cloudy. So I did a 30% wc and its still slightly cloudy. Not bad--but not crystal clear like my other tank. Could this be the ich doing it? Or could it be my plants melting? I don't know what that's like as I haven't had melting plants before. I have Hornwort, Java Fern and Anacharis in there currently. 

The filter causes lots of tiny bubbles, could it be that? Actually almost looks like tiny bits of dust when you look very closely. Not only that, but I saw one Oto jerk his body as if irritated, and rub himself quickly against his cave today. None of them have done that since I first saw the ich. Does this mean its not all gone yet? Should I keep the temp up for a few more days, or start lowering it tomorrow as planned?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

you may still be getting a bacteria bloom from adding the new fish. Either that or the food you are feeding may be clouding the water.


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

Summer, I did think about a bacterial bloom. I'm hoping you're right. Thank you!


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

ICH doesn't cause cloudy water. Cloudy water is often caused by frequent water changes that can generate a big bacteria bloom. Gradually lower your temp to the mid 70's and cut back on water changes and your Otos should be fine.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

If you didn't medicate for the ich, and just used temperature as your description suggests, there is a good chance you've knocked it back and not eliminated it, if the otos are 'flashing' - rubbing on decorations etc. Ich is not one species of parasite, but a complex group, some of which handle warm water better than others. Keep a close eye on that.
The cloudiness will pass. It could be the hornwort, but again, you'll have to watch.


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, this morning it looked worse. I did a 25% wc and did a vac of the gravel. Well, with a turkey baster, lol, since that's all I have for that purpose. Wow, if I barely even ruffled the substrate (eco-complete),* loads* of stuff came up. Some did look like fish poop, but a lot looked like plant material too. Very small pieces. It looks much clearer now that its been a couple of hours, but I did notice a very fine film on the front of the glass, like algae was trying to start. I used one of those foam thingies on the end of a stick to rub it off, and it worked. Tank looks even clearer now that I did that. But. . . what is all that junk when I disturb the substrate? I noticed also that some Anacharis and Hornwort are on the filter's intake again. This is nearly always the case. It was impossible to get all the junk with the turkey baster, and the tank was TERRIBLY cloudy by the time I gave up even trying to get most of it up. I seriously worried if it would ever clear up again. 

After cleaning my impeller and impeller housing, swishing the bio-wheel and filter material in old tank water and using a brush on the inside of the intake tube, the bio-wheel is now turning much faster.

What is your take on this? Overfeeding, or a bacterial bloom? The tank does get a bit if direct sun daily, but only for about an hour. Should I get rid of the Anacharis? I have major trouble keeping it in the substrate anyway, and am getting sick of that. I don't want it making my water cloudy and clogging the filter intake. I have Hornwort in my other tank, and its caused no trouble at all, and water is always crystal clear. I'm sure hoping this is just a bacterial bloom that will go away!


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh, one more thing. Someone had mentioned to raise my temp for 10 days to get rid of the ich, but this morning I read where someone else recommended 3 weeks of raised temp. Should I do it three weeks to be safe?


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

I've done some reading online, and I think its the Hornwort causing the problem. I didn't have this problem until I started weighting it down with decorative rocks a few days ago. The Hornwort in my other tank is floating, and there are no pieces all over the place like in this aquarium. Its crystal clear. I'm bummed, as I love the look of a big bunch of Hornwort weighted down by the rocks. And its a low light plant, which is what I need. Guess I'll have to try something else and let the Hornwort float, because this is ridiculous! Never seen so much mess in my life! Any suggestions on what else I could use? I already have Java Fern and a micro sword on their way, but I need something bushy like the Hornwort in that corner where it is now.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Hornwort can melt in too warm water, and since you've opted to fight ich with temperature alone, you have to stay with hot for quite some time (After which I expect the Ich will return - I'm no believer in heat alone for this parasite). Don't transfer any plants to any other tanks until you are sure the parasites are done for.


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

OK, I'll keep the temp up for longer then. Only reason I'm not treating for ich is because of my loaches and Otos. I'm afraid it'll kill them. Water is very clear today, but I don't dare stir up substrate in any way, as there will be particles all over the place again immediately. If I just barely touch my moss ball, it begins to kick up a cloud. And I think the whole problem is the Hornwort melting, as you said, Navigator. There is quite a bit of Hornwort on my filter intake already, and I just cleaned it yesterday!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

NeonShark666 said:


> ICH doesn't cause cloudy water. *Cloudy water is often caused by frequent water changes that can generate a big bacteria bloom.* Gradually lower your temp to the mid 70's and cut back on water changes and your Otos should be fine.


You need to stop smoking whatever it is you're smoking. Absolutely wrong, unless you believe the water column is where most of your bacteria resides. If you do....do some more reading.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm in agreement with jrman - I do heavy water changes regularly - 25-40% every week in every tank, and I have never once had a bacterial bloom. With delicate or valuable fry, I do 40% daily with no bloom - once the tank is working. Actually, even in uncycled tanks, I get no blooms. 

Aquariums are like anything else - people will disagree about them - but I'd say not enough water changes are behind most blooms - if the tank is over-stocked and overfed.


----------

